# ?? Land in Ohio??



## momof3boys3cats

Does anyone know of a place to look for land on land contract in Ohio? I know of countrytime and brunerland. Do you know of any other places to look?


----------



## mduncn52

I just bought my 8 acres from Bruner but paid cash (borrowed from dad). My son in law bought his 14 acres next door on contract from Bruner. He has had no complaints. Diana is a joy to work with. The properties they have in Lawrence county are beautiful. Completely wild, we have lots!!!!! of work to do over the next few years, but it will be worth it.


----------



## james dilley

Land and farms . com has Hundreds of listings for Ohio!!


----------



## edcopp

Anybody who owns land in Ohio can sell it to you on a "Land Contract'. It won't have a big billboard sign on it. Expect to pay a premium price from companies who are in the land contract business, like Bruner and Countrytime.

If you want a good deal you will need to find it yourself, and if you want that deal to be on a "Land Contract" you will have to ask the seller to sell it to you that way. ASK,ASK,ASK.

There are no shortcuts. The footwork pays big profits:walk:


----------



## seedspreader

Beware of Bruner and CountryTyme, neither are conducive to homesteading as they all (unless they've changed in the past year) have restrictions on swine, chickens, etc. even limiting the number of "approved" animals also.


----------



## edcopp

If you are seriously looking for property right now do some things to make your position more favorable. First thing to do is find the cash. Line it up and if at all possible get it in your possession. CASH is king.

One very good place to look right now in rural Ohio is sheriff's sales. Right now I am seeing property come up for auction because of back taxes owed. It takes cash to buy these properties.

Often the properties are not too desirable, but they are usually out in the country and cheap.


----------



## momof3boys3cats

We are searching madly on the internet for property. We need a land contract due to not having a big lump of cash right now. Something with like 1000 down and 300 or so a month. I have herad some good things about Bruener land. I figure if you pay your payment and aren't a nuisence then they prob. wont care what kind of critters you have as long as you keep things clean and dont have a chicken farm or something.


----------



## edcopp

momof3boys3cats said:


> We are searching madly on the internet for property. We need a land contract due to not having a big lump of cash right now. Something with like 1000 down and 300 or so a month. I have herad some good things about Bruener land. I figure if you pay your payment and aren't a nuisence then they prob. wont care what kind of critters you have as long as you keep things clean and dont have a chicken farm or something.[/QUOTE
> 
> Not sure where you are, your profile does not say. You are a prime example of someone who is not ready to buy.
> 
> My suggestion would be to rent something until you are ready to buy. Now here is the problem that I see. $300 monthly will rent very little. Most people in the $300 a month price range qualify for government assistance. I am not sure about your case.
> 
> The problem of deed restrictions is a serious one. Companies like Bruner and others place deed restrictions in deeds and contracts to make properties conciveably more valuable. They also in most cases insist on at least 10% down for the same reason. These conditions make the deal more secure for them, not you.
> 
> The $1,000 that you have for a down payment (maybe) is just barely enough to get you out of the property when you become unable to pay. You also seem somewhat ready to ignore the possible deed restrictions on animals. These conditions make you a weak buyer at best.
> 
> There are better ways to approach this kind of transaction. First off find a seller who does not have a set of deed restrictions for you to live with or find a seller who will remove the deed restrictions for you.
> 
> You say you are searching the internet, too bad you are missing so much. You might want to search some small town newspapers. It is possible that you may find some that you did not know exist.
> 
> Ohio has mandated that all county offices be "on line', the problem with that is that that deadline is still some time off. I live in one of the poorest counties in Ohio. Land is sometimes cheap here, sheriff's sales are advertised in the only newspaper in the county, a weekly. Here again is the problem the court house is not on line and neither is the newspaper. So it will be difficult to find out what is for sale here (all of it) on line. Some Realty companies do have web sites and so on, trust me the bargains are already bought by "The Good O'l Boys" long before anybody lists a property on their web site.
> 
> Good luck on your search.


----------



## MedicalUser

edcopp alot of what you say is true. But those cheap places do exist/ You say you are in the poorest county in Ohio, must be Morgan or there abouts. I know this area like the back of my hand especially southern Morgan and the Morgan/
Perry/Athens area. Good thing people dont take your kinda of advice, things would never get done in a world so perfect as that.:croc: Not ready to buy , indeed. :rock::banana02: LOL There are lots of places there that can be bought for less than $10,000. 

You mentioned Govt. Assistance, thats ok if you want to be a slave to the man. I for one would not live in Govt. housing be it HUD or section 8. Terrible places filled with drugsdealers, junkies, and what have you. 

I have read the deed restrictions from bruner, although it has been sometime since i did so, i doubt they have changed much. When i did see it, they were more concerned with factory farming, and large dog kennels etc. Swine in most cases is out of the question on most of these places. With a small family farm i dont think you would have any problems. Just depending on how much and what you want to raise.

Not everyone has a large sum of cash to plunk down. I say if thats what you can afford keep looking you will find it. Have faith, dont mind the nay sayers.

If you have areas in mind that you like, take a drive and stop and ask people that you see out of doors, most will be happy to help. Alot of small communities down there have big meth problems as well as alot of junkies, so becareful,i think this is true for alot of ohio. walk quietly and carry a big stick. Dont back down, and you'll be ok :hobbyhors

Keep the Faith Momof3!
Good luck with your search, and keep us updated.

PeAcE:banana02:


----------



## jirwin

what type of land ( woods, pasture, house on small lot)?? Specifics. Lots of aafordable in s.e. ohio.


----------



## seedspreader

MedicalUser said:


> You mentioned Govt. Assistance, thats ok if you want to be a slave to the man. I for one would not live in Govt. housing be it HUD or section 8. Terrible places filled with drugsdealers, junkies, and what have you.




LOL, just found it funny with your user name.


----------



## MelissaW

You mentioned restrictions on animals. Please be sure to check zoning as well. Not all counties and townships have strict zoning, but in my area at least, you MUST be zoned to have livestock animals of any kind (even if it's only a few). It doesn't matter what the agency says, it's the zoning that stands. What area of Ohio are you looking at? The Salem Farm and Dairy usually has quite a few "For Sale By Owner" type listings for farms and land. I'm not sure if they also list them on their website, but the site is www.farmanddairy.com. Good luck to you!


----------



## momof3boys3cats

What I am saying is that I am looking for a piece of property to work on while I am still living in town. I am married wit 3 boys and I DO NOT RECEIVE government assistance. I pay over 1,000 a month just in rent and utilities. I may not have a bunch of money but I have the will power and smarts to live off the land. I work hard for what I have and that is why I want to get out of the city and grow what I eat, and live a more simple life. If everyone was LOADED with money there wouldn't be anyone that does land contract for land. It would be a cash and carry business only.
I am not looking for a luxury house on 10 acres. I am just looking for 2-5 acres with some woods where there is some solitude. Somewhere I can place a mobile home or put up camp for the weekends and work on until it is livable. 
My DH is disabled and we are looking to find a place before his health is too bad for him to enjoy it. We may not have a bunch of money but I know there is a place out there with my name on it and I will search until I find my little piece of heaven. People can say that WE wont make it cause we aren't wealthy, but I can guarantee money isn't everything. It buys alot but I can say this.... I do not have a car payment- I bought my old vehicle outright. We do not have credit cards- dont believe in them. I save every penny possible cause I just know we will find what we are looking for. I have no debts to pay except for my current bills. If I wait until I have enough " money " to find land- It will never happen. Because I am working to pay rent on a place that I will never own.

What I am looking for is 2-5 acres mostly wooded. Prefer something with electric on it or at least at the road. Possible with an old shack or run down building but not necessary. Somewhere in SE Ohio or NE Kentucky or near W. Virginia. I can work anywhere so my job is able to change without any problems. I am looking for a place with 1-2,000 down and about 300 a month. I am expecting some extra money soon, so I would want to pay it off in 5 years or so.

Thanks for the many replies and if you hear of anything just pass it along.....


----------



## AngieM2

Good luck Mom.

Check out Craigslist in an area you are interested in.

I saw a house that needed a bunch of work for $15,000 with a yard big enough for some vegs and small animals, owner financing on a Craigslist. The house was more than I could fix myself, but - it was there.... so keep looking and think sideways - it helps to figure on unusual, and it never hurts to ask. All someone can say is "no" and you are no worse off for the asking.

Angie


----------



## edcopp

MedicalUser said:


> edcopp alot of what you say is true. But those cheap places do exist/ You say you are in the poorest county in Ohio, must be Morgan or there abouts. I know this area like the back of my hand especially southern Morgan and the Morgan/
> Perry/Athens area. Good thing people dont take your kinda of advice, things would never get done in a world so perfect as that.:croc: Not ready to buy , indeed. :rock::banana02: LOL There are lots of places there that can be bought for less than $10,000.
> 
> You mentioned Govt. Assistance, thats ok if you want to be a slave to the man. I for one would not live in Govt. housing be it HUD or section 8. Terrible places filled with drugsdealers, junkies, and what have you.
> 
> I have read the deed restrictions from bruner, although it has been sometime since i did so, i doubt they have changed much. When i did see it, they were more concerned with factory farming, and large dog kennels etc. Swine in most cases is out of the question on most of these places. With a small family farm i dont think you would have any problems. Just depending on how much and what you want to raise.
> 
> Not everyone has a large sum of cash to plunk down. I say if thats what you can afford keep looking you will find it. Have faith, dont mind the nay sayers.
> 
> If you have areas in mind that you like, take a drive and stop and ask people that you see out of doors, most will be happy to help. Alot of small communities down there have big meth problems as well as alot of junkies, so becareful,i think this is true for alot of ohio. walk quietly and carry a big stick. Dont back down, and you'll be ok :hobbyhors
> 
> Keep the Faith Momof3!
> Good luck with your search, and keep us updated.
> 
> PeAcE:banana02:


Actually I am in Vinton County, a little south of morgan county but with the same poverty (on purpose) problems.

Yes I do believe that the continual poverty is planned because it is quite profitable.

Now you are correct that there are occasoinally properties that sell fro $10K or less, almost always for cash. Purchased as a rule by the good 'ol boys network. HUD is a big player in their game.

An instance comes to mind recently in my county. A house was in an estate and the heirs who had not seen the house for years were fighting about the extreme value of the property, pretty much like a bunch of greedy dogs. I doubt that this property could have been bought on a land contract for any amount of money.

One of the good ol boys did buy it for $10,000 cash. $3,000 for each of the 3 heirs and $1,000 for the lawyer.

Now inside of 3 weeks the property was remodeled into 3 apartments with no leaky roof. The 3 apartments were rented fo HUD tenants. The new owner now has about $20,000 invested and his gross rent is about $18,000 per year(projected). You can do the math on the return on that investment.

The property now has been appraised and refinanced for considerably more than was invested, and the federal government will pay back the money in the form of HUD rent. So the good ol boys strike again and there is one less property that can be bought on land contract now or ever. Your tax dollars at work.

My point is that if one needs seller financing you will have to find the deal yourself, before it is gone. There are a lot of places where the internet will not help you much. Same with craigslist which nobody in my county has ever heard of.


----------



## seedspreader

LOL, point made Ed, but you CAN find places on the net still too, but usually you'll hear about the best places from someone else through doing some legwork.

Feel free to check out my Blog.

www.themodernhomestead.com/Blog as I relate the story of our purchase adventure.


----------



## momof3boys3cats

Just by posting on here I have gotten a few promising replies of places that I would have never found on the net and I am looking into them.

I know what you are saying though- It seems that a lot of property sells by word of mouth. I have recently gotten a hold of family I haven't talked to in a while in Ohio and Kentucky and they have their eyes and ears open for me to. My uncle found his land by word of mouth one day when checking in his deer. He got 46 acres dirt cheap with very little down. He did have to put in a well and the electric was at the road, but in about 3 years he was set up just by working on the property when he was off work. Now, his land has a lot of hills and valleys- a lot of hunting area, but he placed a mobile home on it and then his son put a double wide there too a few years later, and they put a pond in. It is beautiful there now. He said he would keep looking for us and let us know if he heard of anything.

I look on craigslist now and then, but people who are in the sticks don't use the computer much I don't think...LOL

Thanks for the replies and if you hear of anything just keep me in mind.


----------



## mduncn52

Hi Seedspreader, Yeah Bruner does have covenants....17 to be exact. No9. No swine or fowl shall be permitted for commercial purposes on any said lot. I guess commercial is in the eye of the beholder. No 3 (paraphrased) No mobiles older than 5 years. Most of these covenants are designed to keep these areas from becoming shantytowns I guess. However the most telling covenant is No 16. Nothing contained herein shall be construed as creating any obligation on the part of Bruner Land Co to enforce these protective covenants. I guess that a neighbor would have to file a civil complaint to get a property owner to comply if he/she were violating one of these covenants. In our case the closest residence is almost a mile down the road. ten years from now it might be different if the area gets built up, but there's no one to complain. We don't even live down there yet and we don't intend to, or need to violate but it seems that it could be costly and time consuming to get me to comply if I decided to raise 100 chickens instead of 10 or 15.


----------



## seedspreader

Yeah, I know people who have taken that approach... In my opinion you're just begging for troubled neighbors if THEY signed their covenant and intend to keep theirs and others don't.

It's just my personal opinion that the buyer needs to beware and if that's a (potential) battle you want to fight, just know shat you are up against.


----------



## MedicalUser

its easier to beg forgivness than to ask for permission, thats my motto anyway. Hasnt failed me yet  Momof3 i pmed you i found a few you might be interseted in. Oh and btw they came from the internet..umm a "good ol' boy" i know "emailed" me some info...LOL  BTW last i checked Morgan was the poorest county in ohio.

BTW seedspreader what do you think my nickname implies? Maybe its not what you think????

PeAcE


----------



## Mike in Ohio

We have Bruner deed restrictions on our land. The ones attached to our property do not prohibit fowl. They do prohibit swine (didn't bother us). The restrictions we signed prohibit commercial businesses EXCEPT agricutural related. I have a feeling that there may not be a single set of deed restrictions from Bruner based on comparing what others are saying and what we have on our property.

A person should consider a property with any deed restrictions very carefully before buying and consider carefully whether they can live with those restrictions.

mduncn52, you may choose to rely on the fact that it might be costly to get you to comply. Cost is relative. You may find that the person seeking enforcement of a particular deed restriction can easily afford the cost and choose to escalate to other matters. Food for thought in that you may never know just how deep your neighbors pockets are.

Mike


----------



## seedspreader

MedicalUser said:


> BTW seedspreader what do you think my nickname implies? Maybe its not what you think????
> 
> PeAcE



I am pretty sure I get what your username (and avatar now) mean. Add that in with your sig... and I really get it. But if you want to start a new thread about how Marijuana isn't a drug, do it in GC so we can all have fun with it.


----------



## hanlonfive

Good evening everyone! I have looked at Bruner Land before, but it's been awhile. So my understanding is if it is stating fowl wouldn't be permitted for "commercial" purposes except for agricultural related, means you can have fowl as long as you are not running a business with the said fowl and using them for personal use, right? LOL I can live with that

Good luck Momof3!!!! Never give up living the dream!!!!!

Peace and blessings,

Kelli


----------



## hanlonfive

Momof3, I was curious and forgot to ask previously what kind of job you do as it doesn't matter where you live because your job can change without any problems..........do you work at home? If so, could you pm me the details of how you came about this job? I'm trying to find something to do at home 

Peace and blessings,

Kelli


----------



## MedicalUser

Imomof3 i pm'ed about some listings in the Athens county area. Most are land contract with as little as 5% down . 

PeAcE


----------

